# 2022.08.29 • Trovoada (e astrofotografia...) na Serra Alta - Sabugal



## windchill (1 Set 2022 às 19:24)

• _Esta foi uma saída para 'stormchasing' que, para ser perfeita, só faltou a trovoada ser mais fotogénica •_

Depois de andar uns 5 dias a verificar e a embrulhar modelos meteorológicos (ECMWF, GFS, GEM, ICON, WRF, UKMO, Arpege, Hirlam, Arome, Harmonie, etc etc...), finalmente desembrulhei um local que pensei ser o mais indicado para ver a trovoada nascer e que estava prevista formar-se no final da madrugada de 29/Agosto nas regiões do interior centro/norte de PT.

O local escolhido foi o lado NE da Serra da Malcata, mais precisamente no Vértice Geodésico da Serra Alta, ligeiramente a norte de onde nasce o Rio Côa (Foios). Como a trovoada estava prevista apenas para o final da madrugada, houve tempo para respirar o ar límpido da serra, ouvir música, caminhar, e aproveitar não só para registar do pôr do sol, mas também para fazer um pouco de astrofotografia antes da formação e chegada das primeiras nuvens (inicialmente nebulosidade média e alta). A espera foi longa, mas por fim a escolha do local revelou-se certeira, pois o céu lá se encheu de nuvens convectivas (que se formaram muito rapidamente e ligeiramente a sul da minha posição). As primeiras flashadas surgiram já no final da madrugada, precisamente no local onde eu estava. Foi uma trovoada psicadélica, com uma enorme cadência de flashes, que infelizmente não se traduziram em raios visíveis, pois a base das nuvens era relativamente baixa, o vento era forte, os raios eram maioritariamente entre os topos das nuvens, e os poucos que eram nuvem-terra estavam dissimulados no meio das cortinas de chuva. 

Não foi efectivamente a típica trovoada de verão, normalmente fotogénica, e os registos que consegui acabaram por ser poucos e bastante aquém da qualidade a que estou habituado, mas ainda assim valeu (e vale sempre) bem a pena! 

Espero que gostem 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRQFr]
	
2022.08.28 - 195554 (NIKON D850) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]






[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRQFb]
	
2022.08.28 - 200637 (NIKON D850) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Set 2022 às 19:25)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRQEj]
	
2022.08.28 - 212944 (NIKON D780) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRQDn]
	
2022.08.28 - 214801 (NIKON D780) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRQCR]
	
2022.08.28 - 215524 (NIKON D780) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRKZw]
	
2022.08.28 - 215950 (NIKON D780) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHK4YK]
	
2022.08.28 - 220219 (NIKON D780) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRcnX]
	
2022.08.28 - 221133 (NIKON D780) [MA_LS] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (1 Set 2022 às 19:26)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRKX2]
	
2022.08.29 - 052920 (NIKON D850) [Serra Alta] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHPYFQ]
	
2022.08.29 - 053103 (NIKON D850) [Serra Alta] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2nHRcmj]
	
2022.08.29 - 054514 (NIKON D850) [Serra Alta] by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------

